# What do you think of this 2013 TB filly?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how old is she ? she looks to be close to 3 .. she looks rather small. she is cute. she is camped under in that photo,
but could be how she is standing.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well if she was born in 2013.. 

I like her more in the video but she is VERY fine boned ...and clearly she wants to be a reiner!

I do worry about her holding up though.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I think what stevenson means is if the picture is current, as the video isn't. In the video she looks more like a yearling and less like a two year old. She looks quite nice to me in the video, but that's not a good picture to judge conformation on. I think you'd be able to do whatever you like with her at a low/medium level, she looks pretty versatile in terms of type. However if this picture is current, she looks very immature and unless she fills out a ton over the winter, I would consider not starting her until she was 4 to let her grown and preserve her joints.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I look at her and for your purpose I wish she had more bone and larger hocks. I like her flat knee'd trot.


----------



## TheVet (Jul 19, 2015)

She looks very small. as some one else commented she could do reining. She just looks small and short, But as she grows she could get stockier.


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

Asked if the video was current, and apparently it was taken earlier this year. I also asked for a better picture so It'll be easier to properly access her confirmation.

Also owner says she is 16hh currently, but I have yet to see her in person.

Why do you guys say she's suited for reining? I don't know nearly as much as I'd like to about confirmation (except the basics) but I'd love to learn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

TheVet said:


> She looks very small. as some one else commented she could do reining. She just looks small and short, But as she grows she could get stockier.


Well the reining was a joke due to her sliding stops lol. She is still pretty lanky, I would not pick her for reining.


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh okay lol I was kind of confused about that because she seems like pretty much the opposite of a reining horse to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

She's quite lovely and has a cute head that reminds me more of an Arabian than a TB. She might be standing camped under because of all the water and mud in the paddock.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pony pile .. yes current photo was the meaning.. guess I had a senior moment and forgot he put 2013 ... no crime in that.
She still looks immature . She could end up being a nice mare. it would be nice to see a video of her in a controlled situation, arena or round pen, not being chased around a wet pasture.
I would question that height of 16 hands, or the person chasing her around is tall.


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

she's a really lovely filly, but very light boned especially for your purposes, imo.

(I completely ignored the photo, it doesn't do her any justice, the video shows lots of athleticism and character, but ... 

if I owned her I'd be delighted and see where to go with her, but if was just looking to find a jumper / foxhunter, I might well look on)

Her bones and joints are very weak.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^This.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

stevenson said:


> pony pile .. yes current photo was the meaning.. guess I had a senior moment and forgot he put 2013 ... no crime in that.
> She still looks immature . She could end up being a nice mare. it would be nice to see a video of her in a controlled situation, arena or round pen, not being chased around a wet pasture.
> I would question that height of 16 hands, or the person chasing her around is tall.


Got you!

The video is older though so she may be 16 now or at least "thereabouts".


----------



## Itsmikesbaby (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay well thank you so much for the help everyone! I decided not to get her because her owner wanted my rescue mare who I love to death as a trade, so unless this filly was PERFECT I didn't want to go through with it..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

